# snuff factory



## rom4n301 (Apr 11, 2009)

the other day my friends and i decided to make a trip to this old abandoned  tobacco factory that's near  were we live. unfortunately the town is tearing it down to build condos. when this place was built it was the biggest tobacco factory in the world. when we got there.. we were looking everywhere to get in.. we got into to parts of the place but couldn't find a way into the main buildings. later i guess someone saw us tryin to get in and called the cops.. when they showed up we just said we wanted to do some photography their, they believed us but said if we get cought inside its like a 1000 dallor fine, so we gave up for that day.. im thinking of goin back there sometime this week and try to get inside the place before its all gone. anyways here some shots from whats left of the factory ( what they didnt tear down yet) tell me what you think.

1. i thought this was pretty ironic.. no smoking at a tobacco factory?





2.




3. the sign reads that they didnt have in injurry in 85 days




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.


----------



## Harmony (Apr 13, 2009)

The first one is indeed ironic, and it's my favourite. I like how the red in the door and the red in the brick work together, and also how the lines make your eye travel throughout the photograph.


----------



## roentarre (Apr 13, 2009)

The texture and the colour really stand out here


----------



## bakkie (Apr 13, 2009)

#4 does it to me, looks mystic and doesn't reveal everything at first sight.


----------



## rom4n301 (Apr 16, 2009)

thanks for the feedback.. i was hoping to come back and get inside this week but none of my freinds wanted to go and i dont feel like going by myself so i guess im not getting anyshots of the inside =/


----------



## quilymstri (Sep 11, 2009)

Good post. I appriciate it


----------

